# what are the symptoms?



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi, this is my firts post here and I would like to know what the symptoms are. I know I can go and surt the net but I find this more usefull in getting information first hand. I have been hurting all over, like someone has used me as a punch bag but there is no bruises. I dont feel its in my joints it seem to be spots that I press and it should have a bruise but like I said there is nothing to see. Also my left arm and leg are going numb during the day off and on. I would just like to know what if you guys think it could be fibro. I will check back again later, thanks.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Symptoms of Fibromyalgia + tenderness of at least 11 of 18 specific points + Stiffness, especially in AM + Sleep disturbances/insomnia + Chronic aching + Pain + Anxiety + Chronic Fatigue + Gastrointestinal disturbances + Irritable bowel Syndrome + Subjective soft tissue swelling + Cardiovascular problems (dizziness, palpitations) + Muscle spasms and trigger points


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 1999)

Wow! I've got some of these symptoms. I just thought it was old age. I'm 43 and thought it was all down hill. Tell me more about this disease.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Those are the symptoms of Fibromyalga , but getting a doctor to accuratly diagnose it can be Hard some times. The trigger point pain area's are the real factor here to diagnose this , Per my pcp doctor that is.For more information just go under a search engine and type in the Name.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 1999)

Don't forget these other symptoms (at least these are some I have, perhaps also associated with Chronic Fatigue): ï¿½tingling or numbnessï¿½pinpricks like "noseeum" bitesï¿½throbbing constant headaches of a different kindï¿½hyperacousia (hypersensitivity to noise, difficulty with auditory overstimulation )ï¿½------------------


----------

